# Collar or Harness for Agitation



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

Thought about putting this in the Equipment section but thought this would be more appropriate since it's related to protection work.

I'm curious what is most preferred, agitation collars or agitation harnesses.

Where do you get yours from?


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just ordered a padded agitation collar from http://www.bridgeportequipment.com they were very helpful. My trainer prefers collars over harnesses. She thinks the harnesses twist & rub too much.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Agitation harness and a bungee tie out. Harness much much better for the dog. Harness does not harm the dog and distributes the pressure. You want the dog to come out and hit the end of the bungee,not get jerked around by a collar


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For most dogs I also prefer the harness. Safer and more comfortable for the dog, no stress or torquing on the neck. But, handlers must be careful to make sure the harness is adjusted properly so the dog can't get loose. The other downside to a harness is they allow the dogs more reach. Dogs can stretch through the harness, getting a couple extra inches (enough to get a bite when they shouldn't) and this is more difficult with a collar. But for most work, I think the harness is better and less risk of injury to the dog.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I have to agree with Chris. A thick collar can cause injury if used wrong. A harness seems to give a handler better control than a collar


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildFor most dogs I also prefer the harness. Safer and more comfortable for the dog, no stress or torquing on the neck. But, handlers must be careful to make sure the harness is adjusted properly so the dog can't get loose. The other downside to a harness is they allow the dogs more reach. Dogs can stretch through the harness, getting a couple extra inches (enough to get a bite when they shouldn't) and this is more difficult with a collar. But for most work, I think the harness is better and less risk of injury to the dog.


One must test the harness and bungee to determine how far out the dog can reach first. Especially when using the bungee. easy to do


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildFor most dogs I also prefer the harness. Safer and more comfortable for the dog, no stress or torquing on the neck. But, handlers must be careful to make sure the harness is adjusted properly so the dog can't get loose. The other downside to a harness is they allow the dogs more reach. Dogs can stretch through the harness, getting a couple extra inches (enough to get a bite when they shouldn't) and this is more difficult with a collar. But for most work, I think the harness is better and less risk of injury to the dog.


One must test the harness and bungee to determine how far out the dog can reach first. Especially when using the bungee. easy to do


----------



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm looking at one of the harnesses from Elite K-9
http://www.elitek9.com/Harnesses/index.htm

3-POINT, LEATHER AGITATION HARNESS 
Handmade leather harness perfect for all agitation work.
Felt padding is 8mm thick for extra comfort. Works great with 
Bungee Agitation Lines. 

Features include:
Adjustable straps that are 1 1/4" in width. 
Quality made stitches and rivets. 
Welded nickel plated hardware. 

Black in color
#H13 / Medium $54.95 (28" to 37" girth) fits most Malinois
Around the chest 28-37"
Around the neck 13-23" 

#H13 / Large $59.95 (28" to 44" girth) fits most Shepherds
Around the chest 31-41"
Around the neck 17-27"


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I dead link the choke chain. I may use a leather collar on occasion. The leash is in the handler's hand. It's a team effort from the beginning. 

DFrost


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

I would go with Harness for young dogs or dogs new to protection. Flat collar for intermediate to advanced dogs. I think the harness is especially helpful for the initial parts of training as it does not discourage the pup, and encourages them to build a good bite. Flat collars work better on more advanced dogs because you have a certain increase in the amount of control.

Like Chris said, make sure the harness is snug. Zonya figured out how to do a backwards twist out of hers early on. 

Which brings up another VERY good point in my opinion. Always use a police lead so that you have two connections on the dog. One on harness and one on Prong/Choke. If not for my police lead, there would be some very hurt decoys out there as Zonya will often go for unprotected areas.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've used both. Depending on the dog, some have scared the crap out of me with the way they look on the collar when being agitated. It's hard to imagine damage isn't being done sometimes. When I was first training in Schutzhund, one of my dogs actually came out of her collar when she lunged so hard she spun around. So make sure that if you use a collar and it's on a dead ring that the collar is tight enough that it cannot come off of the dog.

From my experience, the harness has been a lot safer for use with high energy dogs...especially the ones that like to load and lunge and don't just stay at the end of the leash. I bought one harness from Leerburg and it has worked very well. It wasn't cheap...I think around $90 at the time, but well worth the money.


----------

